# 1st planted tank... how's it look?



## kiowascout (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my first planted tank.

55gal

eco-complete under cheapo gravel
2x penguin 350's
4x65w orbit light running 2x 6700k/10000k and 2x 6700k on a 12 hour cycle (is this too long?)

I just started it on Sunday 12/31 and I wanted to share it with you. Let me know what you think.

BTW, I know that I am not the world's greatest photographer. That will be learned at another time.


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Your photoperiod might need to be brought down. I think the norm for planted tanks is something like 8-10 hours a day..? I forget, but I think I'm doing 10 hours a day right now on my 20 gallon and 9 hours a day on my 10 gallon. Anyway, reason for wanting to bring down your photoperiod is that a longer photoperiod seems to encourage algae growth. If you're not experiencing any algae, then I guess it might be safe to leave the photoperiod where it's at right now, but at the first sign of algae, try lowering the hours your lights are on and see if that helps.

Nice tank though, much better than my first try lol


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice looking! I second Erijanal's comment about your photoperiod, especially with that much lighting (over 4 wpg)! Are you using CO2? Are you dosing ferts?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm concerned that the green and white plant in the far-right corner is not a true aquatic plant. It looks like dracaena, a house plant. Many unknowledgable stores sell these mislabeled plants. 

Could someone else confirm this? If so, you'll want to get this out of your tank ASAP before it rots. Hey, at least you can pot it up and have a nice house plant.  

Best of luck on your new set up! I'm a beginner, too and I have a long way to go.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The green and white plant is, I think, _Acorus calamus _'Variegatus'. It can be used as a pond marginal. But Kelley's dead right it won't thrive under water. Over time it will rot and cause pollution.

Forgot to say (hence the edit) how effective the black gravel is in your tank. Love the overall effect and the large amazon sword. Lighting looks really nice and bright. Was also impressed with those HOB filters, the strainers look very serious! What's their flow rate?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice start! I like how you have the gravel slopped on both ends. 

I would turn off 2 of your bulbs so you will have only have 130 watts of light or at least 1 bulb. This will give you a manageable amount of light, as of now you have way too much. Also reduce the daily lighting down to 10 hours.

Either way you go I highly recommend pressurized C02 or at least 2 bottles of DIY C02.


----------



## kiowascout (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the input everyone. The green and white was labeled as acorussp. at the store. I will definitely get it out of the tank ASAP. Thanks for the heads up. I will also both cut back the photoperiod to 10 hours a day ( I thought that this sounded more realistic), and drop one pair of lights. The pics were taken with only the two 10000k/6700k bulbs firing anyway. 

I am going to start dosing ferts this coming week and am looking into the various CO2 methods now. I am certain that there will be more to come. I did so much DIY on my reef setup that I should be able to do something with this tank as well. 

Thanks again for the comments.... Keep em coming!

Oh, Ed, the filters will turn 350gph each. I think that it is probably overkill, but it doenst stir the surface much as long as I keep the water level up and really allows for good circulation throughout the entire tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like you have your ducks in a row. Keep us updated on the progress of your tank.

DIY C02... [The Krib] CO2 & Water Hardness or A DIY CO2 system

Pressurized... Affordable Pressurized CO2


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well the plants don't look like they're being bashed around by the flow so I wouldn't say it was overkill! I think good circulation can really help sometimes and I'm thinking of upping the flow in my tanks! And HOB filters returns spread the flow out anyway.

Like Trenac said, keep us updated. It's a great start. 

BTW if you can afford it, I'd definitely recomend the Pressurised CO2 option - so much easier than the fermentation option (I've got both on different tanks).


----------



## kiowascout (Jan 2, 2007)

It isnt a matter of being able to afford the CO2 system honestly... It's that I am a cheap SOB (I DO live in Northeast Wisconsin afterall).

Plus, funding appropriation has to be approved by the rest of the committee (the wife). And that can be tricky sometimes. 

Trenac,

Thanks for the links... I'll be looking into them and figuring something out soon.


----------

